# Halo!



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

As I just bought Halo I wondered if we could restart the mania of Halo (on the demo, til I get the full version)(Fedex has it right now).

So anyone's up for a game?


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Where'd you get the demo?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I just splurged - ordered Halo from the Apple Store. Should have it in a few days... 

M


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

CubaMark said:


> I just splurged - ordered Halo from the Apple Store. Should have it in a few days...
> 
> M


Then we're in the same boat.
Waiting for it to arrive...
 Let's play when we'll have it!

Audiodan :
http://www.apple.com/games/articles/2003/11/halo/
http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/games/demos_updates/halocombatevolved.html
http://www.macgamefiles.com/download.php?item=18748

One page leads to the other.


----------



## Wheezy (Mar 3, 2005)

I'd play it but you're about... 3 or 4 years late


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

Wheezy said:


> I'd play it but you're about... 3 or 4 years late


What do you mean? You stopped playing?  We lost a soldier!


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

DBerG said:


> As I just bought Halo I wondered if we could restart the mania of Halo (on the demo, til I get the full version)(Fedex has it right now).
> 
> So anyone's up for a game?


I have the full game (no demo). Post a time and a link to an IP address whenever you're ready.


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi,

I'm in. Let me know.

s.


ps. how the heck did Audiodan get 300+ posts already?! Aren't you 12?


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

I'll be in too once you have the full game... I'm a bit tired to play the online game with the demo, although it was a lot of fun to play with other ehmacers...
Let us know when you're ready to play, preferably after 9pm or during week-ends.

h/


----------



## Wheezy (Mar 3, 2005)

DBerG said:


> What do you mean? You stopped playing?  We lost a soldier!


Heh, I only used to play it on Xbox... Never liked the PC/Mac version


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

CubaMark said:


> I just splurged - ordered Halo from the Apple Store. Should have it in a few days...
> 
> M


What's the location of the Apple store you bought the demo at?


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

I should get it around friday or during the week-end, I'll let you guys know.
And yes Steevo, how can audiodan have so much posts in a very short period of time?


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

iNeedhelp said:


> What's the location of the Apple store you bought the demo at?


You dont buy the demo you get it for free 
http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/games/demos_updates/halocombatevolved.html


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I have the full version (for PC), and will play when you guys are good to go.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

iNeedhelp said:


> What's the location of the Apple store you bought the demo at?


Heh.... www.apple.com/canadastore

I bought it online - a little thing, it's new, you might have missed it, called the <i>internet</i>



M


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

PosterBoy said:


> I have the full version (for PC), and will play when you guys are good to go.


I think you can't.
You're not compatible with us. Hehehe.  
I love to say that.
It's a revenge over my PC folks.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Wow! At the Apple Store online it's only C$39.99 with free shipping?

I would have normally bough it at Camelot.ca where it's C$69.99:
http://www.camelot.ca/en/item/213912.html?session_id=a8bf621cacddde1e4d3f159d7dfa7ee0-I18247b32-T438201cc

From RFD, there's a 10% coupon code:

```
Save 10% off books and software plus FREE regular shipping within Canada on $40+ purchases with coupon code VISA2005EE and your Visa card.
```
And if you live outside Quebec, there's no PST charged plus it's free shipping over C$40.

I bought my copy of UT2004 from them because it was the cheapest Canadian option.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

That must be a price error!! It's US$49.99 on the US Apple Store. Go buy it quick!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

DBerG - If people are playing the Demo version, then the PC version isn't compatible with the Mac version. With the full versions it doesn't matter.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

The Full versions of Halo for Mac and PC do play nice together. Hence, when all y'all have the full version then I'll try to sign on and play.


----------



## lick (Jun 27, 2005)

*Finding Halo online games*

I'm just about to receive my new copy of Halo and was wondering besides the Bungie servers, what are the best/biggest sites to find Halo hosted games with low pings to Canada?


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

lick said:


> I'm just about to receive my new copy of Halo and was wondering besides the Bungie servers, what are the best/biggest sites to find Halo hosted games with low pings to Canada?


LOL, you posted on the other thread which I've read less than 30 seconds ago.
Anyway, I'm receiving it at the end of the week, let's have some games!


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I usually just load up the server list in game and pick the one that suits my fancy that has the lowest ping and the highest number of players.


----------



## Bill Baroud (Jan 31, 2005)

Count me in!


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> That must be a price error!! It's US$49.99 on the US Apple Store. Go buy it quick!


Yeah I noticed that when I bought it, I just thought that it was a message from Apple telling me : We WANT you to buy it!!
Free shipping???? WHAT?? I thought free shipping was for products over 75$ (50$ right now, it's a christmas promotion).
So this is a good deal, I bought it and it should arrive around friday, but it's delivered by UPS and I never dealed with them. I'll let you know.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

That's a great price with free shipping to boot! My copy is on order.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

gmark2000 said:


> That's a great price with free shipping to boot! My copy is on order.


Thats odd.I'm still getting charged the regular shipping. Do I have to enter a code?


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

moonsocket said:


> Thats odd.I'm still getting charged the regular shipping. Do I have to enter a code?


Are you here? :
Do fast I think that store's links time out after a few hours :
http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...VGD5J3sLurzlccvy8O7V/1.0.19.1.0.8.25.7.11.0.3


If that doesn't work go to www.apple.com/ca

Click on store and be sure you're on the Canadian Store.
Then, in the top left corner of the window, search for Halo.
1st hit, it is supposed to be free shipping.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

DBerG said:


> Are you here? :
> Do fast I think that store's links time out after a few hours :
> http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...VGD5J3sLurzlccvy8O7V/1.0.19.1.0.8.25.7.11.0.3
> 
> ...


Thanks DBerG. I dont know why it didnt work when I did it


----------



## lick (Jun 27, 2005)

*Shipping*



DBerG said:


> So this is a good deal, I bought it and it should arrive around friday, but it's delivered by UPS and I never dealed with them. I'll let you know.


I just noticed that its shipping from California. I hope that means we don't have to deal with the dreaded UPS customs brokerage fees (sometimes higher than the value of the item). I'll refuse to pay anything if they try to bill me, it's Apple's cost to pick up in my opinion or they should at least warn you that you might be charged. I also don't see why they have to charge both sales taxes.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

There's no customs or brokerage when ordering from Apple's Canadian online store. Only the applicable GST and PST (or HST) are calculated in the total.


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Guess who just got the full version of Halo (get ready to be excited DBerG)...

ME!!!

That's right.. ME ME ME!!! Waited a long time to pick up a copy of this bad boy and now I have it. So if anyone wants to play, give me a lil' ring a ling ding.


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

test


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

Elias26 said:


> Guess who just got the full version of Halo (get ready to be excited DBerG)...
> 
> ME!!!
> 
> That's right.. ME ME ME!!! Waited a long time to pick up a copy of this bad boy and now I have it. So if anyone wants to play, give me a lil' ring a ling ding.


I'm still waiting for UPS, I ordered it on last saturday, they shipped it on monday. I should get it around sunday or in the beginning of the week.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

ELIAS IT HAS ARRIVED!!!!
I'm installing it right now, I can't wait to play!!!!!!!!!
OMG! I love this game.:love2:


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

<img src="http://www.heldenshop.de/images/tobias/haloblckmasterchief.jpg" align="left">  Mine arrived at my "permanent" mailing address - it's now enroute to my current address. I should be up-and-running by... oh crap, I'm going away for a conference this weekend. No Halo Weekend!  ...guess I'll be blastin' ya on Monday....


M


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Still haven't got my copy yet...


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Let's not have any talk of pirating Halo here. 2 posts deleted.


----------



## Bill Baroud (Jan 31, 2005)

We need to find a way to meet each other at the right time to play Halo. Couldn't find any ehMacers the last few times I played... Should we setup an iChat room just for Halo?


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I would if I had a copy! Still waiting for my shipment!


----------



## Another_Paul (Sep 20, 2005)

I see you need at least a Geforce2 MX to run but what is the minimum PowerPC requirements?

G4..600? I only have a 500.


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Minimum Processor speed is G4 800Mhz.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

Runs well on my G4 iBook with : 1.33 Ghz G4, 512 MB of RAM, 32 MB 9550 Radeon (with GPU), 4200 RPM HD...
BUT, I'm not playing with FSAA enabled and the advanced shaders option is off. Lens Flare is at medium and details are too. Resolution : 640x480, everything else is put to HIGH. The soundtrack is amazing, good job Martin O' Donnell!

Anyway, let's create this iChat public channel : ehMac Halo
If you have any better ideas for a name post 'em.
Come here to play.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I ordered on the 21st and it shipped via UPS the next day. However, the tracking number given doesn't work on the UPS tracking site. Hmmm...


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> I ordered on the 21st and it shipped via UPS the next day. However, the tracking number given doesn't work on the UPS tracking site. Hmmm...


Didn't work for me too, until it when the package was at Drummondville, which is near where I live. So I suspect that UPS tracking works only when the package is in the same country as you. You'll get it soon enough, I got mine shipped around the 19th and it arrived the 29th.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

Also, who knows what's the name of the song being played at the end of two betrayals? (When you get out of the big cave and going for the last generator). I think nobody knows, but I desesperately want it!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Didn't get it on Friday. It's still not tracking. I don't know where my Halo is!


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

I have had my Halo for a week now. Name the time and place people.. how about noon on Saturday?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Halo arrived yesterday. Was up until 1:30am playing the single-player Campaign. managed to get as far as the Library, and gave up. Trying again today. 

This is good timing - home sick with the flu, so I have the time (though perhaps not the presence of mind!), to waste playing games...

M.


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

I know this may sound weak, but I just decided to play the actual game and I killed all the enemies on the pillar of autumn yet I am stuck now, I don't know how to get to my escape pod. 

Can anyone help? Sorry got so caught up with the multiplayer.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

Elias26 said:


> I know this may sound weak, but I just decided to play the actual game and I killed all the enemies on the pillar of autumn yet I am stuck now, I don't know how to get to my escape pod.
> 
> Can anyone help? Sorry got so caught up with the multiplayer.


I LOVE the campaign, and beat it at normal difficutly, go on Adium, as usual and I'll help you.


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

I am on there now. Help me bro!


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

Elias26 said:


> I am on there now. Help me bro!


Sorry, had to eat, but I'm online right now! Come!

And I can't wait for Halo The Movie! (2007)!!!!!!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

UPS lost my shipment and Apple said that they will re-send my Halo today.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Searching for Mac-related Halo info is like the proverbial needle in a haystack. Are there Mac-compatible mods / expansion packs / maps available for download? I'm assuming that PC maps won't work on a Mac Halo installation - correct?

M


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I got my copy of Halo just before Xmas and haven't had time to install and play (plus my startup disk is almost full and have to do something about this).

Won't be able to join you ladies in a frag fest in the next few days.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

That's too bad!

We really should setup a server where everyone could play. Did you guys patched to 1.5??


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

I still only have the demo.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I got my missing copy of Halo today. Now I have two! I just finally installed Halo last night and was getting my ass kicked. I don't understand how people can so easily snipe moving targets and I can get killed so easily from machine gun fire at a huge distance.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

gmark2000 said:


> I got my missing copy of Halo today. Now I have two! I just finally installed Halo last night and was getting my ass kicked. I don't understand how people can so easily snipe moving targets and I can get killed so easily from machine gun fire at a huge distance.


Wanna sell your extra copy? 

Been playing the demo a bit here and there. Hard to get used to the Mighty Mouse.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

moonsocket said:


> Wanna sell your extra copy?


PM me Chris. This one has your name on it!


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

moonsocket said:


> Wanna sell your extra copy?
> 
> Been playing the demo a bit here and there. Hard to get used to the Mighty Mouse.


I've been playing the demo as well. Good game. How does having a 2 button mouse help with this game?


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

darkscot said:


> I've been playing the demo as well. Good game. How does having a 2 button mouse help with this game?


You can set the 2nd button to either through grenades or reload ammo. I like grenades. If you have a scroll wheel, I use it to zoom in with the sniper rifle.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

that sounds handy. no sniper option in demo. i'd like to get the full version. cheap from apple's website I see.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

There is a sniper zoom in the demo, both for the sniper rifle and the pistol.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

never found the sniper rifle in the demo. will try it for the pistol tho. thanks


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

I'd give it a go... not sure about gaming on the 12" iBook tho 

Anyone know if Xbox can connect with PC/Mac halo2?
If it can, I'll finally run that cat5 to my tv


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

referring to my 12" iBook? got a mini as well that runs the demo just fine


----------



## Makr (Jul 21, 2005)

works fine on a 12inch powerbook...


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

darkscot said:


> referring to my 12" iBook? got a mini as well that runs the demo just fine


no, to MY 12" iBook 

would have to get an external mouse tho... definatly..


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

darkscot said:


> never found the sniper rifle in the demo.


It's in the multiplayer "Capture the Flag" game, not the single person campaign.


----------

